# Blue P-51D



## STALAG8611 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi, this is my first time on this site and I'll start wth a question: Did the 
P-51D, 375th FS/361st FG {ES 2] ever come in a blue camo scheme?
A pubication I have, "Aircraft of WW 11" shows that particular plane in bue camo. Does anyone know if the artist, Don Stephens, got it right?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2006)

There were P-51s that had a blue paintjob in WW2 but they were not all blue. They were blue and silver or blue and white.

A good site to check out is:

WINGS PALETTE - North American P-51 Mustang/F-51 Cavalier - USA


----------



## Erich (Oct 22, 2006)

361 st vets simply say with laughter ............ no, 

it's bogus man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2006)

As I said there were no fully blue P-51s. There were ones with blue paint as in the ones in Erichs signature.


----------



## Erich (Oct 22, 2006)

that is why they were called the Blue Nose Bastards of Bodney, the only Stangs with a Blue nose like that 

other than that with the warbird painted in the yellowjacket nose coloration and blue wings and tail that is all a myth, some would like to think otherwise


----------

